# End of an Era. 3 years of TT ownership and I've jumped ship



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Ordered my new vehicle for delivery this month. I've had a real bad experience with my local Audi dealership which for some reason has put me off Audi as a whole. I love the TT but for some reason one dealership has soured my relationship with the marque. Sorry Audi, I know it's not your fault, but your CS sux.

Anyway, I have a new 997 C2S on it's way.  Life times dream to own a 911. 

Who wants a cheap TT 3.2?


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

well whats your spec!!!! lets see some boasting!!! you dont go an order a porsche 911 s and get away without tell us what goodies it got!!! we are car freaks here (yes you lot thats what we are, no point hiding it!!!)

so MR. ResB if you would be so kind and please inform us about the car.

the floor is yours! [smiley=drummer.gif] (drum roll)

niko


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Okay, you got me. 

This is my spec and it arrives I'm told week commencing the 17 April 2006. I've taken the first week of May off to go and collect it.  Funny thing is I set out to get a CaymanS.

AT Leather interior in Black
403 19 inch Carrera S wheel
Z4 Basalt Black
635 ParkAssist (parking aid rear)
P12 Automatically dimming interior and exterior mirrors with integrated rain sensor
640 Sport Chrono Package Plus
P77 Sports seats
342 Heated seats
460 Three-spoke sports steering wheel in smooth leather
XSC Porsche crest embossed on head restraints
670 Navigation module for PCM
680 BOSE Surround Sound System
446 Wheel centre set
XLF Sports exhaust system

I'll post an image in a few mins once I've found one...

[edit]

It will look just like this...except cleaner.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

[smiley=help.gif] your car is amazing! thats a good spec, bit confused on the headted seats in a coupe?

by brother got a high spec Boxter S and i know that the options cost about 1/3rd of the price of the car, some serious money needed with Porsche!

Are you collecting it from the Factory, thats would be a perfect way to run it in.

very nice spec, kinda like my brothers, well done and enjoy it!

perfect for summer eh!!!! just tell me was the sales person a women, cos i aint go near that porsche dealership where u walk in for a cayman s and leave with a high speced C2s!!!!

mini skirt, open shirt girl or something!!! how did it happem, or simple test drive?

niko

(p.s again lovely car, well worth the wait! and enjoy!)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stunning Spec.

Loving them wheels. It's looking like quite a few TT onwers or ex TT owners are moving across to the Porsche Marque.

Enjoy the car, i've got to wait 23 months until mine arrives.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Excellent choice of car. Very similar to mine (except mine is Slate Grey). I ordered sports exhaust but it wasn't ready in time for delivery. I also think the sports seats are a good option as although the standard seats are comfortable, I get backache after a long journey. Heated seats are a must - they heat up almost instantly!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> It will look just like this...except cleaner.


And without the rear wiper I hope :?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Niko said:


> [smiley=help.gif] your car is amazing! thats a good spec, bit confused on the headted seats in a coupe?
> 
> by brother got a high spec Boxter S and i know that the options cost about 1/3rd of the price of the car, some serious money needed with Porsche!
> 
> ...


Apparently Heated Seats are particularly sought after for some reason hence the reson I specced it. It was one of the option you didn't have to donate an organ for to be able to afford it!

It's about Â£900 or so to collect from the factory, but with work having a wife and little two year old they may have got a little cheesed off with me if I disappeared out of the country for a week. Would love to have done it though. Mind you 'er in doors has said I can go to the Nurburgring sometime in the summer with a few mates.

Yeah, I'm still trying to work out what happened with the CaymanS and C2S scenario. I think it all started with -

Â£52k for a full speced up CaymanS or a Basic C2. You then say C2 is the way to go for an additional Â£5K as it's a 911!
Then you convince yourself you need basics like Xenons and the like and before you know it your at a C2S! Then you you start adding extras to that!! It's amazing how it happens. But no, it wasn't a female saleswoman, the cars are sexy enough. 



W7 PMC said:


> Stunning Spec.
> 
> Loving them wheels. It's looking like quite a few TT onwers or ex TT owners are moving across to the Porsche Marque.
> 
> Enjoy the car, i've got to wait 23 months until mine arrives.


What you got on order. A new 997 TT perhaps or even the GT3? Neither one was available when I ordered mine but they would have been too expensive anyway.

The TT looks like a Porsche from above strangely enough. I know this sounds daft but I have a photo of mine taken from a bedroom window and it has a Porsche look. I'll post it later when I get home.



raven said:


> Excellent choice of car. Very similar to mine (except mine is Slate Grey). I ordered sports exhaust but it wasn't ready in time for delivery. I also think the sports seats are a good option as although the standard seats are comfortable, I get backache after a long journey. Heated seats are a must - they heat up almost instantly!


I nearly went for Slate also and was tempted by Seal however, I couldn't find one with the right spec, so I ended up factory ordering but got Black...again. I believe the MY07 cars will be in Meteor Grey now which looks awesome. Sports exhaust I added last minute after much pressure from a few friends...in for a penny in for a pound they say. 



Widget said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > It will look just like this...except cleaner.


Not kidding. I forgot to mention that. The rear wiper as you may know is an extra...Pah.... Nope have not missed it on the TT so I doubt I'll miss it on the C2S. You obviously have style and wouldn't want to spoil the lines either.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Congratulations mate, nice to see you moving up. Looks amazing. I hope to get a 911 later this year if all goes as planned. Looks awesome in black, love it, very envious!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=help.gif] your car is amazing! thats a good spec, bit confused on the headted seats in a coupe?
> ...


A 997 Turbo on order but not for delivery until March 2008.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

sssgucci said:


> Congratulations mate, nice to see you moving up. Looks amazing. I hope to get a 911 later this year if all goes as planned. Looks awesome in black, love it, very envious!


Have you driven one yet by any chance? Be rest assured if you do you might end up getting one sooner.  Thanks for the kind words, the next 3 weeks are gunna be murder. 

W7 PMC - Nice motor, one I wish I could have afforded, but hey ho. That is a long wait. I didn't realise there was such a long waiting list. Congrats on your order.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Congratulations! A nice looking car indeed 

You'll be counting the number of "sleeps" (or will it be sleepless nights?) to the big day!

The "other marques" seems to have growing Porsche presence these days.

Dave


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Lovely looking car! Enjoy. 8)


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

Great looking car. Hopefully after another year or so I might be able to move from my Boxster to a 911. I know what you mean about moving up the models whilst in the showroom. I went in looking for a 986 2.7 Boxster but came out with an order for a 987 3.2.

911 C2/4S looks fantastic and the sound they make is wonderful.

Enjoy!

James


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Nice one mate! A friend of mine has an identical one - looks stunning.

Enjoy


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Stunning car looks mint i love the wheels i fancy a set of them.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

another porker owner!! Fantastic, congrats on your order, its a long painful wait but its all worth it once the car turns up!

P.s. Nice sig by the way! :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What is the story with rear parking sensors? Do you need them to park the Porsche as rear visibility is limited?

Also how do they work? Is it just an audible feature or does it have a display?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

vlastan said:


> What is the story with rear parking sensors? Do you need them to park the Porsche as rear visibility is limited?
> 
> Also how do they work? Is it just an audible feature or does it have a display?


The sensors just go "ding-ding-ding" the "dings" speed up the closer you get to an object. They only engage in reverse and are a useful little feature, because you cant really tell where the arse is on these things too well.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

vlastan said:


> What is the story with rear parking sensors? Do you need them to park the Porsche as rear visibility is limited?
> 
> Also how do they work? Is it just an audible feature or does it have a display?


its hard car to park, tried to do it with my bros boxster, plus when u got a Â£50k+ car you dont really want to give it a few bumps, they really do help. save money and time.

niko


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Congratulations! A nice looking car indeed
> 
> You'll be counting the number of "sleeps" (or will it be sleepless nights?) to the big day!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the congrats. I am counting the sleeps and thinking about it every night when my head hits the pillow. Sad but true and I'm not embarrassed to admit it. 

To be fair, where do you go after a TT. There is nothing in the slightest that made me feel the way I felt/feel about the TT for under Â£30k.

So, when you coming to detail it for me? Mind you you'll have to do it whilst I'm driving as I have 2,000 miles to put on it before she sings above 4,500rpm. 



kmpowell said:


> Lovely looking car! Enjoy. 8)


They are rather excellent looking motors aren't they? Thanks my friend, I've never wished my life away as quick. 



jamesl said:


> Great looking car. Hopefully after another year or so I might be able to move from my Boxster to a 911. I know what you mean about moving up the models whilst in the showroom. I went in looking for a 986 2.7 Boxster but came out with an order for a 987 3.2.
> 
> 911 C2/4S looks fantastic and the sound they make is wonderful.
> 
> ...


It's infectious isn't it. When I took the Cayman S for a drive and then the 997 I was disappointed with the sound of the 997 when compared to the Cayman. The Cayman sounded really sweet, perhaps because the engine is literally behing your head and in the 997 it's right at the back of the car, muffled by the rear seats.  Hence the Sports exhaust. 



jam said:


> Nice one mate! A friend of mine has an identical one - looks stunning.
> 
> Enjoy


It might even be the one in the photo I conveniently borrowed from the Rennteam forum. So a belated thanks to the owner 

What I'm not looking forward to is the 2,000 mile run in!!!



kingcutter said:


> Stunning car looks mint i love the wheels i fancy a set of them.


Since ordering the car (they are the standard wheels on the S) I kind of fancy the standard Carrera ones like in Jams signature pic. Perhaps a purchase for winter tyres maybe. 



Dr_Parmar said:


> another porker owner!! Fantastic, congrats on your order, its a long painful wait but its all worth it once the car turns up!
> 
> P.s. Nice sig by the way! :roll:


Not kidding about the wait. I looked for a second hand one but just couldn't find the spec, this was to miss the 6 month order/allocation issues I was having. However, I managed to get Porsche Notts. to swap an allocated tiptronic for the manual I ordered, which meant I jumped the queue a little. Well 3 months in fact.  Just gunna get screwed on the P/Ex for the 3.2. Can see it coming a mile off.

I change the sig all the time to keep my mind occupied whilst the wait kills me in the background.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Would you really refer to a 3 year TT ownership to an era?

What should I call my 4 year ownership that comes fast or some other people that have their TTs for 5 years already?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Would you really refer to a 3 year TT ownership to an era?
> 
> What should I call my 4 year ownership that comes fast or some other people that have their TTs for 5 years already?


Call it what you want really, it doesn't concern me enough to comment on it but hey, perhaps youâ€™re a primary school English teacher or something, keen to get back to work tomorrow. Commendable I might say, but you really should leave that for the classroom!

Having always wanted a TT from the day they were released and finally having the ability to actually own one (two in fact) some years later, for me, it was an era. I'm so sorry my adjective was not to you liking.

I wasn't sure that was the point of the thread, but hey thanks for your contribution. :? So I guess you liked the car then. 

[edit]

Here you go. A dictionary's explanation in part. - _A period of time characterized by particular circumstances, events, or personages_ 

..and yes...you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Would you really refer to a 3 year TT ownership to an era?
> ...


Are you on medication? :lol:

Anyway, I have ordered a Cayman S as well and it is delivered Sept/Oct.

I also found strange that you went for a Cayman and left for a 911. Is this because a 911 is a original Porsche? Did you find it so much better over the Cayman? I guess it will cost you about Â£15k more taking into account all the extras you want?

In any case I love both cars, so enjoy your choice.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

vlastan said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Some might think so  But you started it. 

To answer your question. At the time a CaymanS was the only viable Porsche for me to the extent, even Â£50k was pushing the boundaries of affordability. However, my financial circumstance seemed to change over night which opened a few doors. My overall opinion of the CaymanS remains unchanged. It is an awesome piece of kit which sounds as sweet as they come, particularly over 5,000rpm but the ride and road noise was a little to noticeable for me, as it didn't have as good a quality feel as the 997. I didn't really feel part of the car if you know what I mean. Having spent more time in the 997 you really do feel part of the car.

What colour and spec did you go with. Please tell me you went with the 19" Sport Design Wheel, the car looks so much better with them. Did you go PCCB, Sports Chrono and Sports seats to name but a few?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I haven't speccified the car yet.

But I am not planning in any of these options anyway. I am more comfort oriented than driver oriented options mindset. And having set my budget to no more than Â£50k I run out of money to specify any of these options that you listed. I am plan to go for Cobalt Blue colour.

I have to admit that I didn't test drive a 997, but I didn't want to spend so much more money anyway.


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Porsche owner for the last few months, must say I am still impressed and cannot fault it.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

dude_one said:


> Porsche owner for the last few months, must say I am still impressed and cannot fault it.


Excellent. This is what I like to hear.


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

and just wait till you hit the sport button and hear that exhaust..........


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, she's built. And on it's way. 1st May is coming and so are the butterflies.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

ResB said:


> Well, she's built. And on it's way. 1st May is coming and so are the butterflies.


Thats whats it all about, the toy have only got biggger but more expensive with age!

but hopefully thats what i want to get and hope to have that anxious feeling when i graduate to the Porsche league!

good luck with the waiting, and does that mean you going to be on a new Forum now? only as long as u defend the TT image in your new forum!

niko


----------

